
Show HN: Health monitoring for loved ones on the cloud - Beefin
https://meports.com/
======
arkadiyt
> Bank level security and best security practices.

> All your data is encrypted with 256-bit encryption at rest and the data
> exchanged with our servers are encrypted with 256-bit SSL.

Stuff like this makes me cringe. If this is the only thing you can talk about
for security then you're announcing to the world you have nothing - no
security program, no bug bounty, no appsec team, no best practices, no
anything. There's not a single mention of HIPAA anywhere on the website even?

Anyone who uses this service is asking to leak their healthcare data.

~~~
Beefin
You present valuable arguments, but in this environment shipping is more
important than creating an appsec team or bug bounty program as a solo
developer. I'm sure you understand :)

~~~
alixanderwang
He's a security guy at a bank. For the people you're building for, that line
is enough. Congrats on shipping!

~~~
arkadiyt
For personally monitoring his parents' health it works great. For accepting
healthcare data from the public it's unacceptable.

------
dekhn
If there is a lack of alert, how do I know my loved ones are OK, versus the
app being down?

Answering hard questions like that is the difference between a product that is
ready for the marketplace, and a hobby toy.

~~~
Beefin
There is certainly a log of triggers that the subscriber can access. Any
suggestions on how to make that distinction?

~~~
dekhn
I would go back to the beginning, ask yourself "what level of false negatives
am I willing to tolerate", and architect the system's reliability around
maintaining that rate.

------
Beefin
My parents are both immunocompromised (asthma & hypertension) so I set out to
build an alerting tool which monitors their wearables (Fitbit, Apple Watch,
Oura Ring, etc.) for COVID-like symptoms.

It's pretty simple and "set and forget", hopefully it's useful for others.

------
alpb
Since this is a Show HN, I must admit I've expected some "View on GitHub" or
self-deploy instructions.

~~~
Beefin
Well, I'd like to try to form this into a business but am certainly open to
open sourcing it at some point.

I go into very high level details on what's happening behind the scenes in
this blog post:

[https://medium.com/@esteininger/whats-a-paranoid-son-to-
do-d...](https://medium.com/@esteininger/whats-a-paranoid-son-to-do-during-
covid-ba529e432f1b)

------
donclark
Is there something similar for their finances as well? To make sure they dont
get scammed, pay a ridiculous price for a product, etc?

------
donclark
Is there a specific recommended wearable for your product? Or do you have a
ranked wearable comparison cost/value?

